# Helo rag baggers



## Subvet (Oct 27, 2009)

I spend my youth with ski boats at my folks cottage in the Endless Mountains of PA. After college I enlisted in the US Navy and spent my total career in the Submarine Service. Started in Diesel Electric and moved to the Nuclear program in 1965 and served aboard Polaris Missle Subarines.

After the Navy stint I went back to college and bought a sail boat that I used on Cayuga Lake while attending Cornell for 6 years. After college I spent the rest of my career as an Industrial Engineer and corporate troubleshooter for various fortune 500 Companies.

Retired in 1992 (early) and spent ten years as a technology transfer consultant to foreign princpals in India, China, Brazil, and Poland.

Now fully retired and back into the sail boat experience.

Regards,

Gordon


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome Gordon. Do you have a boat already? Are you sailing on Forest Lake?


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Subvet (Oct 27, 2009)

*Forest Lake*

Forest Lake is only about 50 Acres so NO I'm not sailing on forest Lake.

I purchased a 1975 Oday 22 that needs a total restoration.

I purchased it in the first week of Sept 2009 and have completed about 75 % of the restoration that was needed due to a dismasting and water damage in the cabin.

The Rudder and front hatch were missing and most of the interior items were stolen when it was stored at an unsecure location.

The trailer was in fair/good shape with the exception of the tires and DOT lights.

The hull gel coat is really dirty (Orange) and needs a couple of gouges repaired and a really good cleaning and restoration next spring.

For the Winter I am replacing the interior and building a replacement rudder and front hatch.

Gordon


----------

